# R5 Video Rig



## Flyingskiguy (Sep 11, 2020)

Just wanted to share an image of how I’ve kitted out an R5 for video duty. So far I’ve used it on four shoots each a full day, using the external recorder without overheating (running firmware 1.0).

I did get the temperature warning at one point when I had to shoot some 120p internal but got what I needed before any issue arose. I filmed a 40+ minute interview in the 5.1k oversampled crop mode at 24p with no warnings.

Averaged about 3 LP-E6N batteries each day.

The RF 24-70 is a fantastic video lens with minimal focus breathing and outstanding stabilization with the aid of the IBIS. Rock steady handheld shots.

Mattebox is a Bright Tangerine Pola+ with Schneider RHOdium NDs.


----------



## Mark M (Sep 12, 2020)

Nice! Is that a Ninja V you're recording to?
And how are you recording sound from the interviews?


----------



## Flyingskiguy (Sep 12, 2020)

Mark M said:


> Nice! Is that a Ninja V you're recording to?
> And how are you recording sound from the interviews?



Yep it’s a Ninja V. Audio is fed straight into the recorder from a wireless lav mic.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 12, 2020)

Is that a hood/filter holder on the front of the lens? Nice rig!


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 12, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Is that a hood/filter holder on the front of the lens? Nice rig!


It's a Matte box, they normally mount to the rails so you can change lenses and maintain the same filtration and shading. It's one of the reasons cine lenses are so specialized, normally in a set they are all the same external size so changing lenses is comparatively easy.


----------

